# Porn Mine F, Dogger's Car Park, 20XX



## Cuban B. (Oct 25, 2018)

Years ago we heard of the legendary porn mine that had a huge stash of wank mags hidden deep inside. Getting the odd snippet of information here and there, we gradually narrowed down the mines location, and after spending hour upon hour stalking the countryside, we found what looked like an old adit. Parking up in the local dogger's car park, we grabbed our tools, trekked over, and started digging. Luckily the Scotch Urbex Krew (S.U.K.) were nearby and able to offer a hand...






After many hours we broke through as night fell





Once inside I stuck my head down a side road and shouted "Shit a fucking brick, I smell porn!", as the reek of old pornos wafted along with the bad air





Crawling down we soon made it on to the main roadway, untouched for fifty years since it was last worked





With it being half flooded, we headed down another side road towards the modern workings





The reinforced roadway led to a collapse that had to be dug through





12ft of thick clay!





Then we were into the modern workings complete with rakes of tubs





And tools galore





This was all becoming a distraction from what we had came looking for, so when we found this shaft, we knew what would be down it





Only a stash could be at the bottom of this





We came across the sign - Buckfast bottles. The drink of choice of Scottish wankers





We raised our lamps and couldn't believe what we saw. Yes, it was the secret cache of masturbation material. Although it had been well used a couple of the guys still knocked one off. This is what exploring is all about


----------



## krela (Oct 25, 2018)

It's not a proper explore without 70s or 80s porn. Kids these days don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 25, 2018)

I always look forward to your stuff - not porn but dark holes.

So the collapses must be more recent, the entrance sealed part too??
That flooded bit. Now, for me wood in water puts fear into reality - no H2S? I've been into flooded wooden parts over this way and it wasn't a pleasant place. Quite nasty in fact..

Methinks this one is in that central zone between the two big cities? I'm quite jealous you have that stuff because around here the coal measures are deep and inaccessible. Opencast mining would sometimes expose bits but even those opencasts are closing now.

I know what was porn in those pics for me and it wasn't the filthy women - the windy pick is a very special find.
Great post as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 25, 2018)

Top shelf report sir. Youtubers take note, that's how it's done


----------



## banshee (Oct 25, 2018)

the lengths man will go to,for a wank


----------



## wolfism (Oct 25, 2018)

That's a rather hairy-looking place to go with your tools…



Scattergun said:


> Youtubers take note, that's how it's done


Amen to that.


----------



## smiler (Oct 25, 2018)

Disgusting, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 25, 2018)

That's above and beyond there. Loving the porn mine...


----------



## Electric (Oct 25, 2018)

Total dedication there. Great report. Had me interested right until the end.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 26, 2018)

That seems like a lot of effort, haven't u heard of the internet?

Brilliant report though on an unusual site!


----------



## rockfordstone (Oct 26, 2018)

i enjoyed it, all the hard work was worth it for the climax


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 26, 2018)

This is the length some will go to when the internet is down.

Nice report.


----------



## caiman (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm amazed. Filled tubs and a blast pick just left there. I'm guessing this is one of the old fireclay mines? I went underground on one in about 1980 or 1981 - they were just about finished then.

Great write-up, by the way.


----------



## TopAbandoned (Oct 29, 2018)

krela said:


> It's not a proper explore without 70s or 80s porn. Kids these days don't know what they're missing.



I would agree but there's so much choice on the internet


----------



## King Al (Oct 29, 2018)

Excellent report! I like those errrr... rock formations... Great pics!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 29, 2018)

That looked seriously tough RESPECT!!!

Any pics of the guys cracking one off???


----------



## Catweazle64 (Oct 29, 2018)

Blimey that's amazing


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 29, 2018)

Well done Guys, great report.


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Oct 29, 2018)

Excellent, thank you for a very entertaining report! That cast iron vaulting is quite something...


----------



## Tigershark (Oct 30, 2018)

excellent report,that porn looks absolutely beautiful


----------

